# How much ECNL roster movement on your kid’s team?



## Surf Zombie

With the demise of the DA I am curious to see how much ECNL roster turnover really occured? 

My 2007 daughter had her first practice last night. 2007 team, so there was going to be some movement anyways. Looks like her team brought back 12, added 3 from outside the club and promoted 1 girl from the regional team.  1 spot still open as the roster is being capped at 17.  

4 players from last year (had 16 on roster) were bumped down a level to the regional team.  Assuming they will fill the last spot with a player from outside the club in the coming weeks, or maybe promote another kid from the regional team as they added a bunch of new players to that team.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Surf Zombie said:


> With the demise of the DA I am curious to see how much ECNL roster turnover really occured?
> 
> My 2007 daughter had her first practice last night. 2007 team, so there was going to be some movement anyways. Looks like her team brought back 12, added 3 from outside the club and promoted 1 girl from the regional team.  1 spot still open as the roster is being capped at 17.
> 
> 4 players from last year (had 16 on roster) were bumped down a level to the regional team.  Assuming they will fill the last spot with a player from outside the club in the coming weeks, or maybe promote another kid from the regional team as they added a bunch of new players to that team.


My daughters 2005 ECNL team had 16 players last year. 
This season 2 players went to RL and 2 RL got promoted.
We also picked up 6 players from DA and capping our roster to 22 players.


----------



## tjinaz

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> My daughters 2005 ECNL team had 16 players last year.
> This season 2 players went to RL and 2 RL got promoted.
> We also picked up 6 players from DA and capping our roster to 22 players.


is that typical of an ECNL team 22?  Seems like a lot.


----------



## Soccerfan2

At my DD’s club (which was DA) a total of 17 players between 07 and 04 age groups moved to ECNL teams.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Soccerfan2 said:


> At my DD’s club (which was DA) a total of 17 players between 07 and 04 age groups moved to ECNL teams.


8-9 kids per age group. Wow, that’s a lot.  Did they all move to the same ECNL club?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Surf Zombie said:


> 8-9 kids per age group. Wow, that’s a lot.  Did they all move to the same ECNL club?


4 age groups involved, so 4-5 kids per age group.
They went to 2 different ECNL clubs.
In some cases they displaced ECNL players and in other cases the ECNL team just expanded the roster (I think some lower level ECNL players on those teams may settle themselves down one level over time).


----------



## Surf Zombie

Ah, got ya. Thought you meant the 04 & 07 teams.


----------



## socalkdg

Soccerfan2 said:


> in other cases the ECNL team just expanded the roster (I think some lower level ECNL players on those teams may settle themselves down one level over time).


Expanded rosters means more money.  $$$


----------



## Messi>CR7

tjinaz said:


> is that typical of an ECNL team 22?  Seems like a lot.


IMO that's way too many and it will certainly lead to unhappy players and parents.  Let's say the GK and two stud players play the entire match, that leaves 8 spots for the other 19 players to share.............(8÷19) gives you an average playing time of only 42% of a match.


----------



## Timan

The game roster size for ECNL and most of tournamentse should be 18 players. So, four players would not be invited for each game. It was very common at DA, which usually had large roster size.


----------



## Ellejustus

I'm all good at 18 or 22 for a roster, just be honest and keep your word.  If a male coach tells a 15 year old girl to her face "I will only have 18 players" and then pulls the lie and add two more, that is called a very bad example as an adult male in this world to a young female.  22 is a good number for olders in ECNL because girls at this age quit, have other things to do and would like a day off and this and that.  The goal is to have enough players to travel for playoffs if the team makes it.  I'm told some teams are down to 15 by June.  If coaches could learn to be honest and not lie so much, we would all be in a better place.


----------



## Soccer43

Ellejustus said:


> I'm all good at 18 or 22 for a roster, just be honest and keep your word.  If a male coach tells a 15 year old girl to her face "I will only have 18 players" and then pulls the lie and add two more, that is called a very bad example as an adult male in this world to a young female.  22 is a good number for olders in ECNL because girls at this age quit, have other things to do and would like a day off and this and that.  The goal is to have enough players to travel for playoffs if the team makes it.  I'm told some teams are down to 15 by June.  If coaches could learn to be honest and not lie so much, we would all be in a better place.


22 is a very common number for an ECNL roster.  At the older ages there are injuries and other issues that reduce the actual number of players available for any particular game.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer43 said:


> 22 is a very common number for an ECNL roster.  At the older ages there are injuries and other issues that reduce the actual number of players available for any particular game.


Yup.  My dd had a swell coach who told 20 girls he will let them know whose sitting out based off their warm ups before the game.  Then he would pick two lucky players to sit next to him as he bashed all the players playing.  Talk about ego stroke.........


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

At this age to see so many kids sit on the bench is a horrible thing to do for the confidence of these young players.  High School Soccer is even worse, you have 21 to 23 players for Frosh-Soft all the way to Varsity.  My son played 1 year of HS soccer and he played more minutes than most bench players.  By the 2nd year a lot of bench players quit and moved on to another sport.   

To pay $4k a year for ECNL/ECRL and have your child on the bench for most of the game or in some cases not even get to play  is just ridiculous.  Especially now that college scholarships are drying up, there's no value to be in ECNL unless your child is a starter and very good.


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerFan4Life said:


> At this age to see so many kids sit on the bench is a horrible thing to do for the confidence of these young players.  High School Soccer is even worse, you have 21 to 23 players for Frosh-Soft all the way to Varsity.  My son played 1 year of HS soccer and he played more minutes than most bench players.  By the 2nd year a lot of bench players quit and moved on to another sport.
> 
> To pay $4k a year for ECNL/ECRL and have your child on the bench for most of the game or in some cases not even get to play  is just ridiculous.  Especially now that college scholarships are drying up, there's no value to be in ECNL unless your child is a starter and very good.


Here's what I've learned.  Some girls in HS/ECNL or any team for that matter just want to be a part of a team and they know they might get in the game late or not at all.  My dd could never do that and neither could I.  Ridiculous for you and me, but not for everyone.  I used to think the same way until I actually spoke to a few of my dd friends and why they play soccer. I feel bad now and see how judgie I was towards others.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Ellejustus said:


> Here's what I've learned.  Some girls in HS/ECNL or any team for that matter just want to be a part of a team and they know they might get in the game late or not at all.  My dd could never do that and neither could I.  Ridiculous for you and me, but not for everyone.  I used to think the same way until I actually spoke to a few of my dd friends and why they play soccer. I feel bad now and see how judgie I was towards others.


If the kids are find with being on the bench and pushing themselves to get better and have friends, then it makes a lot of  sense.  

My boys hated being on the bench and getting yelled at by the coaches.   They recognized that they didnt have the love for soccer.  Once they quit soccer and they went on to do  track and wrestling, they did amazing.  I believe that the discipline developed in team sports and the fact that they had to work very hard to get better made them relentless in the new sports.     It was a blast with my boys and now I have my 11 year daughter as a redo.  If she decides to quit soccer,  I will be more than ok with this but she has to pick something else.  For now, she is having a blast on a flight 2 team and I am not focused on rushing her to make it to the best team even if she has to sit on the bench.  I definitely learned my lesson.


----------



## Ellejustus

SoccerFan4Life said:


> If the kids are find with being on the bench and pushing themselves to get better and have friends, then it makes a lot of  sense.
> 
> My boys hated being on the bench and getting yelled at by the coaches.   They recognized that they didnt have the love for soccer.  Once they quit soccer and they went on to do  track and wrestling, they did amazing.  I believe that the discipline developed in team sports and the fact that they had to work very hard to get better made them relentless in the new sports.     It was a blast with my boys and now I have my 11 year daughter as a redo.  If she decides to quit soccer,  I will be more than ok with this but she has to pick something else.  For now, she is having a blast on a flight 2 team and I am not focused on rushing her to make it to the best team even if she has to sit on the bench.  I definitely learned my lesson.


My dd never played volleyball until last year.  She tried out for the Fr team and wasnt good enough to start but had potential.  We had so many players they were able to make a B team.  My dd and other players were asked to choose one of the following:  Be on the "A" team and never play or be on the "B" team and play all the time.  Some had best friends on the A team and picked that option.  Some kids have to play or its a waste of time so my dd picked guarantee starting spot.  It was a lot more exciting for me and my wife too.


----------



## GT45

SoccerFan4Life said:


> At this age to see so many kids sit on the bench is a horrible thing to do for the confidence of these young players.  High School Soccer is even worse, you have 21 to 23 players for Frosh-Soft all the way to Varsity.  My son played 1 year of HS soccer and he played more minutes than most bench players.  By the 2nd year a lot of bench players quit and moved on to another sport.
> 
> To pay $4k a year for ECNL/ECRL and have your child on the bench for most of the game or in some cases not even get to play  is just ridiculous.  Especially now that college scholarships are drying up, there's no value to be in ECNL unless your child is a starter and very good.


While I do not disagree with your overall statement, where did you get the idea that college scholarships are drying up? Is this from the hysteria that a couple posters create? Because no women's college soccer programs have discontinued soccer because of Covid, nor have any announced a reduction in scholarships. Conferences and the NCAA have scholarship minimum requirements, so a school cannot just liberally drop scholarships to meet their budgets. Perhaps you are referring to men's soccer. A couple of schools did drop it, but the scholarship minimums apply to the men too.


----------



## younothat

GT45 said:


> While I do not disagree with your overall statement, where did you get the idea that college scholarships are drying up? Is this from the hysteria that a couple posters create? Because no women's college soccer programs have discontinued soccer because of Covid, nor have any announced a reduction in scholarships. Conferences and the NCAA have scholarship minimum requirements, so a school cannot just liberally drop scholarships to meet their budgets. Perhaps you are referring to men's soccer. A couple of schools did drop it, but the scholarship minimums apply to the men too.


The money for sports programs and scholarships has been reduced and you may not be aware of the waivers that where granted.  The previous levels of spending and budgets  will not return for some time, will they recover to pre-covid19 levels?

Many universities on are facing a cash crunch that could overwhelm athletics programs. The NCAA, already has lost 1B dollars or more. 600M just from march madness. Hopefully football brings in some $$ but without fans that's going to be difficult.

Some schools have already promised a whole bunch of money to incoming freshmen. And they believed that we were going to be able to pay for that using the money that outgoing seniors would be vacating. And now some of them are not vacating.”

NCAA teams have the option of offering the year of eligibility with various scales of financial support, from full all the way to zero.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

There’s no money without ncaa basketball or ncaa football.  Most programs lose money if you exclude these two large events.


----------



## Soccerfan2

I thought this was a good article. 








						College sports will be hit hard, and will not be the same economically after the coronavirus | Mike Jensen
					

The economic climate in college sports that existed pre-coronavirus, even just a month ago, was vastly different than the one that will emerge post-coronavirus.




					www.inquirer.com


----------



## tjinaz

Soccerfan2 said:


> I thought this was a good article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College sports will be hit hard, and will not be the same economically after the coronavirus | Mike Jensen
> 
> 
> The economic climate in college sports that existed pre-coronavirus, even just a month ago, was vastly different than the one that will emerge post-coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inquirer.com


Wow... Article does make sense.  Think the local community colleges may keep more athletic programs than the big ones.  They are already used to running lean.


----------



## GT45

younothat said:


> The money for sports programs and scholarships has been reduced and you may not be aware of the waivers that where granted.  The previous levels of spending and budgets  will not return for some time, will they recover to pre-covid19 levels?
> 
> Many universities on are facing a cash crunch that could overwhelm athletics programs. The NCAA, already has lost 1B dollars or more. 600M just from march madness. Hopefully football brings in some $$ but without fans that's going to be difficult.
> 
> Some schools have already promised a whole bunch of money to incoming freshmen. And they believed that we were going to be able to pay for that using the money that outgoing seniors would be vacating. And now some of them are not vacating.”
> 
> NCAA teams have the option of offering the year of eligibility with various scales of financial support, from full all the way to zero.


You are talking about springs sports (re: the extra year of eligibility). The NCAA is being gracious enough to offer them an extra year. That is not what I was talking about here. I am also fully aware of universities financial hit during the pandemic. Your numbers look all nice. But, please tell me one women's soccer program that you know of that has reduced their scholarships? I am not interested in negative hysteria. Just facts.


----------



## Dargle

GT45 said:


> You are talking about springs sports (re: the extra year of eligibility). The NCAA is being gracious enough to offer them an extra year. That is not what I was talking about here. I am also fully aware of universities financial hit during the pandemic. Your numbers look all nice. But, please tell me one women's soccer program that you know of that has reduced their scholarships? I am not interested in negative hysteria. Just facts.


There's a site that is keeping track of colleges that have dropped sports.  I'm not sure it's fully up-to-date, but you can look it up by sport and gender.  Looks like six women's soccer programs have been lost thus far since March 23.  All pretty small schools, with five of the six being lost because the schools themselves are closing. None D1, but two were D2, including Notre Dame de Namur in Belmont, California, which is the only women's soccer program that is being cut while the school stays in existence.

Nine men's soccer programs have been lost, including five of the six from the women's side (4 that were closing plus Notre Dame de Namur), plus Cincinnati, Appalachian State, and St. Edwards in Austin, TX (D2).

http://almanac.mattalkonline.com/covid-19-era-dropped-sports/


----------



## lafalafa

GT45 said:


> You are talking about springs sports (re: the extra year of eligibility). The NCAA is being gracious enough to offer them an extra year. That is not what I was talking about here. I am also fully aware of universities financial hit during the pandemic. Your numbers look all nice. But, please tell me one women's soccer program that you know of that has reduced their scholarships? I am not interested in negative hysteria. Just facts.


You can bury your head in the sand and think  that soccer sholarship money is not being reduced or you can face the facts that it's already been done it's up to you.   Perhaps you should read the threads in the college forum if you want some if the details about the granted waivers that allows the school to spend differently.


----------



## dad4

Dargle said:


> There's a site that is keeping track of colleges that have dropped sports.  I'm not sure it's fully up-to-date, but you can look it up by sport and gender.  Looks like six women's soccer programs have been lost thus far since March 23.  All pretty small schools, with five of the six being lost because the schools themselves are closing. None D1, but two were D2, including Notre Dame de Namur in Belmont, California, which is the only women's soccer program that is being cut while the school stays in existence.
> 
> Nine men's soccer programs have been lost, including five of the six from the women's side (4 that were closing plus Notre Dame de Namur), plus Cincinnati, Appalachian State, and St. Edwards in Austin, TX (D2).
> 
> http://almanac.mattalkonline.com/covid-19-era-dropped-sports/


Notre Dame de Namur is probably closing, too.  They are just trying to keep alive long enough for existing students to transfer or graduate.


----------



## jpeter

lafalafa said:


> You can bury your head in the sand and think  that soccer sholarship money is not being reduced or you can face the facts that it's already been done it's up to you.   Perhaps you should read the threads in the college forum if you want some if the details about the granted waivers that allows the school to spend differently.











						NCAA relaxes D-1 scholarship spending levels
					

The NCAA approved a waiver that will allow schools to spend below the minimum level on athletic scholarships required to compete in Division I in response to the coronavirus pandemic.



					www.espn.com
				




Some well endowed or private universities Maybe not as affected  as much but normal public schools yeah the spending amounts on soccer have been or will be reduced.   Instead of giving out 7 full now you will see 7 partials or whatever the athletic directors deciced  to spend more/less on with these new guidelines. There is a pool of money not something specific that say soccer has to have xyz as far as I know

Some programs (CCA) are not even running soccer this year in fall as the conference has been suspended but I understand they are still honoring previously sholarships commitments.   

Overall with football revenue being off this year no matter what more reductions are likely overall.   With the billion dollar+ deficit some of these universities systems face I would'nt count on sholarships money being any where near what it once was for soccer anytime with the next few years.


----------



## GT45

Dargle said:


> There's a site that is keeping track of colleges that have dropped sports.  I'm not sure it's fully up-to-date, but you can look it up by sport and gender.  Looks like six women's soccer programs have been lost thus far since March 23.  All pretty small schools, with five of the six being lost because the schools themselves are closing. None D1, but two were D2, including Notre Dame de Namur in Belmont, California, which is the only women's soccer program that is being cut while the school stays in existence.
> 
> Nine men's soccer programs have been lost, including five of the six from the women's side (4 that were closing plus Notre Dame de Namur), plus Cincinnati, Appalachian State, and St. Edwards in Austin, TX (D2).
> 
> http://almanac.mattalkonline.com/covid-19-era-dropped-sports/


Notre Dame de Namur in Belmont, California made that decision last year. It has nothing to do with COVID.


----------



## GT45

lafalafa said:


> You can bury your head in the sand and think  that soccer sholarship money is not being reduced or you can face the facts that it's already been done it's up to you.   Perhaps you should read the threads in the college forum if you want some if the details about the granted waivers that allows the school to spend differently.


My head is not in the sand. I am simply asking for facts, and it appears you have none for me. Name one women's soccer program who has said they are reducing scholarships because of COVID?


----------



## GT45

jpeter said:


> NCAA relaxes D-1 scholarship spending levels
> 
> 
> The NCAA approved a waiver that will allow schools to spend below the minimum level on athletic scholarships required to compete in Division I in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> www.espn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some well endowed or private universities Maybe not as affected  as much but normal public schools yeah the spending amounts on soccer have been or will be reduced.   Instead of giving out 7 full now you will see 7 partials or whatever the athletic directors deciced  to spend more/less on with these new guidelines. There is a pool of money not something specific that say soccer has to have xyz as far as I know
> 
> Some programs (CCA) are not even running soccer this year in fall as the conference has been suspended but I understand they are still honoring previously sholarships commitments.
> 
> Overall with football revenue being off this year no matter what more reductions are likely overall.   With the billion dollar+ deficit some of these universities systems face I would'nt count on sholarships money being any where near what it once was for soccer anytime with the next few years.


The only conference that is not playing this fall that I have heard is a Division II California conference. But they plan to play in the spring. So yes they are still honoring scholarships and the season at this time.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

GT45 said:


> My head is not in the sand. I am simply asking for facts, and it appears you have none for me. Name one women's soccer program who has said they are reducing scholarships because of COVID?



Not exactly what you are asking for but this is  just the beginning.  Schools are desperate for revenue to maintain sports and offer scholarships. 

*Schools desperate for financial relief  *
A letter to NCAA president Mark Emmert from the Group of Five commissioners obtained by Yahoo Sports on Tuesday offers searing insight into the financial constraints felt at that level and the potential for a landscape that could look much different when sports return to campus. The fallout being discussed by those commissioners includes the potential elimination of postseason conference tournaments and shortened seasons in non-revenue sports.
The letter from the commissioners of the AAC, Mountain West, MAC, Sun Belt and Conference USA asked for alterations of NCAA bylaws in the wake of COVID-19 in order to save money. The letter asks for “temporary relief from several regulatory requirements for a period of up to four years” in order to provide “short-term relief.” The letter hopes that this relief will provide “opportunity for institutions to retrench and rebuild the financial structures of the institution.”
The requirements the conference commissioners asked for relief from hint at the fiscal peril of schools and leagues outside college athletics’ so-called Power Five. The most relevant among them is relief from the *minimum number of “Sports Sponsorships*,” as every FBS school is required to have a “minimum number of 16 varsity intercollegiate sports.”
*Other requests range from waiving football attendance requirements, the minimum number of contests to be played in varying sports to both scheduling and financial aid requirements.*
Mountain West Conference commissioner Craig Thompson, who signed the letter, told Yahoo Sports on Tuesday that the point was to come up with ways to make financial pinches in order to avoid sports being cut.


Example of a school already reducing their budgets








						UConn’s plan for cutting $10 million from its athletic budget will be presented Friday and could shape the department for years to come
					

UConn's plan for cutting its athletic budget at least $10 million over the next three years will be unveiled on Friday. It's anticipated AD David Benedict's plan will include eliminating some of UConn's 24 varsity sports.




					www.courant.com


----------



## lafalafa

GT45 said:


> My head is not in the sand. I am simply asking for facts, and it appears you have none for me. Name one women's soccer program who has said they are reducing scholarships because of COVID?


You can't read or comprehend since your unwilling but there examples after examples already posted but go ahead and ignore them and believe what ever you want.  Reality doesn't care about your opinion, ask college coaches if they are now offering women college soccer sholarships at the same level pre-covid and let us know how that goes.  

You havent posted a single fact, article, or anything backing up you claim that sholarships money is the same but go ahead and show proof that it is.


----------



## Kicker4Life

So....getting back on topic....

My ‘06 DD’s team saw a lot of movement as the Club looked to improve the team structure.

My ‘04 DD’s team lost 1 to an ECNL club but picked up 3.

Both kids are very excited about the changes....looking forward to getting in the pitch soon.


----------



## GT45

lafalafa said:


> You can't read or comprehend since your unwilling but there examples after examples already posted but go ahead and ignore them and believe what ever you want.  Reality doesn't care about your opinion, ask college coaches if they are now offering women college soccer sholarships at the same level pre-covid and let us know how that goes.
> 
> You havent posted a single fact, article, or anything backing up you claim that sholarships money is the same but go ahead and show proof that it is.


This is b.s. What you have posted is schools saying they are hurting financially. I fully understand that. But, I talk to a lot of college coaches, and not a single one has said they are reducing scholarships. Reducing travel budgets is not reducing scholarships. Why are you so determined to state that schools are reducing scholarships when so far there is not a single school anyone can name. I am more than interested if anyone knows any school. But a bunch of parents on here bringing forth hysteria that may not be true is really unnecessary.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

GT45 said:


> Why are you so determined to state that schools are reducing scholarships when so far there is not a single school anyone can name. I am more than interested if anyone knows any school. But a bunch of parents on here bringing forth hysteria that may not be true is really unnecessary.


how about this. I mean the title is very clear around scholarship spending. Now it won’t impact any commitments made already but the class of 2021-2022 will be impacted. 









						NCAA relaxes D-1 scholarship spending levels
					

The NCAA approved a waiver that will allow schools to spend below the minimum level on athletic scholarships required to compete in Division I in response to the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.google.com


----------



## GT45

SoccerFan4Life said:


> how about this. I mean the title is very clear around scholarship spending. Now it won’t impact any commitments made already but the class of 2021-2022 will be impacted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCAA relaxes D-1 scholarship spending levels
> 
> 
> The NCAA approved a waiver that will allow schools to spend below the minimum level on athletic scholarships required to compete in Division I in response to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


That article does not state a single women's soccer team that is offering less scholarships though. In fact it does not mention soccer at all. It simply says the NCAA will be more lenient on its rules about the totality of scholarships a Division I program must offer (on a case by case basis). Schools must apply for a waiver that is good for only one year. 

*All I have asked is that the alarmists simply tell me which schools are cutting women's soccer scholarships, and not a single person has been able to answer that question. So it seems there is no truth to these statements at this time. I just wanted to know which schools. *

_The NCAA approved a waiver that will allow schools to spend below the minimum level on athletic scholarships required to compete in Division I.
... Division I schools are required to offer a minimum of 200 athletic grants-in-aid per year or spend at least $4 million in grants-in-aid on athletes, and provide 90% of the permissible maximum grants-in-aid in football over a rolling two-year period._ Those minimums will be waived for one year.
_"This waiver does not provide relief from other financial aid rules, including financial aid commitments to prospective and current student-athletes or regulations related to the cancellation or reduction of financial aid,'' the NCAA release said._


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

GT45 said:


> That article does not state a single women's soccer team that is offering less scholarships though. In fact it does not mention soccer at all. It simply says the NCAA will be more lenient on its rules about the totality of scholarships a Division I program must offer (on a case by case basis). Schools must apply for a waiver that is good for only one year.


Six smaller schools so far have cancelled women's soccer.  This site is tracking all college sports programs. 









						COVID-19 Era Dropped & Suspended Sports
					

Visit the post for more.




					almanac.mattalkonline.com


----------



## Copa9

Timan said:


> The game roster size for ECNL and most of tournamentse should be 18 players. So, four players would not be invited for each game. It was very common at DA, which usually had large roster size.


No, DA actually had smaller rosters in So. Cal. maybe in your area they were bigger.  The exception is the oldest group, high school seniors, U18, because of the demand on their schedules (school, work, soccer, senior events, college apps., testing (SAT/ACT, AP, etc.) they tend to have bigger rosters.


----------



## jpeter

GT45 said:


> That article does not state a single women's soccer team that is offering less scholarships though. In fact it does not mention soccer at all. It simply says the NCAA will be more lenient on its rules about the totality of scholarships a Division I program must offer (on a case by case basis). Schools must apply for a waiver that is good for only one year.
> 
> *All I have asked is that the alarmists simply tell me which schools are cutting women's soccer scholarships, and not a single person has been able to answer that question. So it seems there is no truth to these statements at this time. I just wanted to know which schools. *
> 
> _The NCAA approved a waiver that will allow schools to spend below the minimum level on athletic scholarships required to compete in Division I.
> ... Division I schools are required to offer a minimum of 200 athletic grants-in-aid per year or spend at least $4 million in grants-in-aid on athletes, and provide 90% of the permissible maximum grants-in-aid in football over a rolling two-year period._ Those minimums will be waived for one year.
> _"This waiver does not provide relief from other financial aid rules, including financial aid commitments to prospective and current student-athletes or regulations related to the cancellation or reduction of financial aid,'' the NCAA release said._


Alarmist?

You're coming across as somebody who has some financial gain in the matter who's writing there own narrative.  Are you a old time coach?  telling parents they should ignore everything that's been published and written so far?  What your angle let's be truthful about your real intentions are.  Not clear to me why since obviously a parent wouldn't act they way you are.

Are you suggesting we all take your word for it, what are your credentials by the way?  Maybe you did talk to some mystery coaches and they told you something nobody has verified or published that women soccer sholarships are at the same levels going forward.  Just want to make it clear that your opinion is yours and I haven't seen any facts so far backing up the claims your are making.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

GT45 said:


> a bunch of parents on here bringing forth hysteria that may not be true is really unnecessary.


Are you telling me I got the purpose of this whole message board thing wrong?


----------



## Ellejustus

kickingandscreaming said:


> Are you telling me I got the purpose of this whole message board thing wrong?


Take everything with grain of salt on this message board.  I was told so many bs stories in the past and I never took it with grain of salt.  Now days, always   Just keep it real folks and do with you want with the intel.


----------



## youthsportsugh

Kicker4Life said:


> So....getting back on topic....
> 
> My ‘06 DD’s team saw a lot of movement as the Club looked to improve the team structure.
> 
> My ‘04 DD’s team lost 1 to an ECNL club but picked up 3.
> 
> Both kids are very excited about the changes....looking forward to getting in the pitch soon.


My daughters teams haven't seen much change at all that I am aware of. I wouldn't have thought there would be much change since nobody has really gotten back onto the field to physically see players. I saw someone mention, not sure which thread, that there has been a lot of movement in the last week. Is that actually true and how can one tell?  Is that because some teams are now starting to practice in a non contact limited numbers capacity? Really curious as like I mentioned neither of my daughters teams have had changes.


----------



## Ellejustus

youthsportsugh said:


> My daughters teams haven't seen much change at all that I am aware of. I wouldn't have thought there would be much change since nobody has really gotten back onto the field to physically see players. I saw someone mention, not sure which thread, that there has been a lot of movement in the last week. Is that actually true and how can one tell?  Is that because some teams are now starting to practice in a non contact limited numbers capacity? Really curious as like I mentioned neither of my daughters teams have had changes.


July 1st is when the rosters will be made public for all to know. Talks are still going on.  Some families are still trying to figure out a few things as well. A good coach will only talk about your kid, no one else's kiddo.  "Hey coach, I'm thinking of coming to your team.  My dd is the "10" and one of the best. Who you got on the team for next year?  Whose coming and going?"  Anyone who knows this information already is the TM or on the inside or has a coach blowing smoke.  Watch out for talkers and my 100% advice is to have many grains of salt  Most top coaches tell no one anything except get ready to train and kick ass!! July 1st baby!! I hear this will be the best season ever for U17 and I can;t wait


----------



## Surf Zombie

youthsportsugh said:


> My daughters teams haven't seen much change at all that I am aware of. I wouldn't have thought there would be much change since nobody has really gotten back onto the field to physically see players. I saw someone mention, not sure which thread, that there has been a lot of movement in the last week. Is that actually true and how can one tell?  Is that because some teams are now starting to practice in a non contact limited numbers capacity? Really curious as like I mentioned neither of my daughters teams have had changes.


What age and level are the teams, as i'm sure that would have a big impact on whether rosters changed?


----------



## youthsportsugh

Surf Zombie said:


> What age and level are the teams, as i'm sure that would have a big impact on whether rosters changed?


04/06  ECNL, GA, NPL


----------



## Mile High Dad

Here's what happened in CO this week. Real 04 second team tryouts in photo. Girls in white from other clubs (mostly Rapids) and others are prior Real ECNL/DPL team and lower Real teams. We had one girl retire from soccer, one member got promoted to the Top team and we ended up with one outside girl and 3 girls from within the club added to the existing team. Sadly last play during the tryouts one of our girls went down to a probable ACL and then we get a message that one player has been exposed to a positive Covid family member.


----------



## youthsportsugh

Mile High Dad said:


> Here's what happened in CO this week. Real 04 second team tryouts in photo. Girls in white from other clubs (mostly Rapids)View attachment 7745 and others are prior Real ECNL/DPL team and lower Real teams. We had one girl retire from soccer, one member got promoted to the Top team and we ended up with one outside girl and 3 girls from within the club added to the existing team. Sadly last play during the tryouts one of our girls went down to a probable ACL and then we get a message that one player has been exposed to a positive Covid family member.


At least they are not that close to one another!  Good Luck to all of you as things get back up and running!


----------



## Ellejustus

Mile High Dad said:


> Here's what happened in CO this week. Real 04 second team tryouts in photo. Girls in white from other clubs (mostly Rapids)View attachment 7745 and others are prior Real ECNL/DPL team and lower Real teams. We had one girl retire from soccer, one member got promoted to the Top team and we ended up with one outside girl and 3 girls from within the club added to the existing team. Sadly last play during the tryouts one of our girls went down to a probable ACL and then we get a message that one player has been exposed to a positive Covid family member.


Tough times in youth soccer every where and just life.  Man, I want to see one more game but this is going to be very hard.  I dont see it happening because of so many things I dont want to talk about anymore.  I'm bummed but super appreciate the truth.  Good luck CO!!!


----------



## GT45

jpeter said:


> Alarmist?
> 
> You're coming across as somebody who has some financial gain in the matter who's writing there own narrative.  Are you a old time coach?  telling parents they should ignore everything that's been published and written so far?  What your angle let's be truthful about your real intentions are.  Not clear to me why since obviously a parent wouldn't act they way you are.
> 
> Are you suggesting we all take your word for it, what are your credentials by the way?  Maybe you did talk to some mystery coaches and they told you something nobody has verified or published that women soccer sholarships are at the same levels going forward.  Just want to make it clear that your opinion is yours and I haven't seen any facts so far backing up the claims your are making.


I am not ignoring anything. I asked a simple question about facts. Even that article that was posted about 6 teams dropping women's soccer in the Covid era is not convincing because I know at least one of those schools made that decision well before Covid, and some of them are not NCAA schools. Why are people so pressed to make a blanket statement that coaches are offering less scholarships when they have no support for it. I don't understand why this is such a touchy subject. If coach of school X is doing it, just say that. If not, let's not post things that do not appear to be true.


----------



## lafalafa

GT45 said:


> I am not ignoring anything. I asked a simple question about facts. Even that article that was posted about 6 teams dropping women's soccer in the Covid era is not convincing because I know at least one of those schools made that decision well before Covid, and some of them are not NCAA schools. Why are people so pressed to make a blanket statement that coaches are offering less scholarships when they have no support for it. I don't understand why this is such a touchy subject. If coach of school X is doing it, just say that. If not, let's not post things that do not appear to be true.


still yapping and beating a dead horse move on already.  

Asking for some ironclad proof by providing none of your own, really get over it.  

We get your opinion if you want to needle pick find something else that's more important and try to contribute something meaningful instead of whatever your doing which nobody really understands but you.


----------



## GT45

lafalafa said:


> still yapping and beating a dead horse move on already.
> 
> Asking for some ironclad proof by providing none of your own, really get over it.
> 
> We get your opinion if you want to needle pick find something else that's more important and try to contribute something meaningful instead of whatever your doing which nobody really understands but you.


How do I provide proof of people maintaining status quo? I am not the person who spread an apparently false rumor that scholarships are disappearing. I assumed we are adults on here, and have left junior high school gossip spreading. Scholarships are not disappearing by all publicity available information. Glad I could clear that up for people.


----------



## lafalafa

GT45 said:


> How do I provide proof of people maintaining status quo? I am not the person who spread an apparently false rumor that scholarships are disappearing. I assumed we are adults on here, and have left junior high school gossip spreading. Scholarships are not disappearing by all publicity available information. Glad I could clear that up for people.


Status quo and disappearing yeah that's what everyone has posted about,  get a clue...you really should get in touch with reality one of these days


----------



## GT45

lafalafa said:


> Status quo and disappearing yeah that's what everyone has posted about,  get a clue...you really should get in touch with reality one of these days


Why the personal attacks. All this was ever about was which schools are reducing scholarships. I asked a simple question. Can we act like adults and have conversation here. Geez. I am done here so go ahead and get in one last juvenile shot here so we can let the adults have their thread back.


----------



## Ellejustus

GT45 said:


> Why the personal attacks. All this was ever about was which schools are reducing scholarships. I asked a simple question. Can we act like adults and have conversation here. Geez.* I am done here* so go ahead and get in one last juvenile shot here so we can let the adults have their thread back.


I said that so many times. and guess what?  I keep coming back for more and more and more.  I'm actually learning a lot about the human.  I hope you come back.  I agree with you at this time is the status quo.  I'm just concerned what it will look like for 2022 when that comes.  I think the best thing we can all do is chill out and let's just pray that the girls who want to play some ball in August will be able to do so.  In fact, let's do this.  Lets play until November 2nd and then close down until after HS Soccer season is over in Feb?


----------



## lafalafa

GT45 said:


> Why the personal attacks. All this was ever about was which schools are reducing scholarships. I asked a simple question. Can we act like adults and have conversation here. Geez. I am done here so go ahead and get in one last juvenile shot here so we can let the adults have their thread back.


Pretty simple you have a personal opinion and that's it, all good.

Everyone else has there own opinions so don't come here telling people there opinions are wrong or "false"  like you keep doing and demand proof of this or that and then try to breakdown or needle pick some article they post referencing info they found about the subject. 

You want proof of people's opinions on what might happen in the future.  Not going to happen.  Nobody can predict the future, whatever happens going forward we will see. 

Be happy if kids get back out to regular training and full game play before the fall, after that we will see who's offering what for college after it all shakes out.


----------



## jpeter

Our oldest daughter played ECNL in HS and loved it.

Son hadn't seen it as some thing he's interested in but tells me his phone has been blowing up all week about inquiry mostly from coaches he really not familiar with.  My advice to him is to at least acknowledge that you received there messages even if you not interested.   Guess the reshuffle will be going down in the next month to two.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

There were a couple of ECNL clubs in NorCal that picked the DA bone clean on June 6.  Just made phone calls and offered spots to the player of their choice.  To my knowledge, never had tryouts.  I've heard, 2nd hand, that several teams never had a tryout.  Returnees were guaranteed spots, even 2nd team players that were moved up, and the "tryout" just never happened.  I feel sorry for the girls outside the circle-of-trust that didn't know the game and never got an opportunity.  Signed up for tryouts a month ago and got a "thanks but we're full so you get no shot" e-mail.  Bullshit.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

The Outlaw said:


> There were a couple of ECNL clubs in NorCal that picked the DA bone clean on June 6.


Is it correct that Placer is the carcass and Davis and San Juan are the buzzards? I haven't heard of much movement from the old Quakes' teams. Lamorinda is the only other area DA team that didn't get into ECNL.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

kickingandscreaming said:


> Is it correct that Placer is the carcass and Davis and San Juan are the buzzards? I haven't heard of much movement from the old Quakes' teams. Lamorinda is the only other area DA team that didn't get into ECNL.


It is correct.  Not sure what happened to all those Quakes players.  Again, many were driving up to 2 hours 1 way for practice.  Do you continue doing that now?


----------



## timbuck

The Outlaw said:


> There were a couple of ECNL clubs in NorCal that picked the DA bone clean on June 6.  Just made phone calls and offered spots to the player of their choice.  To my knowledge, never had tryouts.  I've heard, 2nd hand, that several teams never had a tryout.  Returnees were guaranteed spots, even 2nd team players that were moved up, and the "tryout" just never happened.  I feel sorry for the girls outside the circle-of-trust that didn't know the game and never got an opportunity.  Signed up for tryouts a month ago and got a "thanks but we're full so you get no shot" e-mail.  Bullshit.


My prediction for rosters this fall (if we have a season).
ECNL teams will have rosters of 20-22 players.  All other 11v11 teams will have between 12 and 14 players.


----------



## Ellejustus

timbuck said:


> My prediction for rosters this fall (if we have a season).
> ECNL teams will have rosters of 20-22 players.  All other 11v11 teams will have between 12 and 14 players.


Coach Buck, what's the % we play fall ball?  I say 50/50 and it's sliding down.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

timbuck said:


> My prediction for rosters this fall (if we have a season).
> ECNL teams will have rosters of 20-22 players.  All other 11v11 teams will have between 12 and 14 players.


I hope they have more than 12 to 14 players.  That ain't enough.


----------



## futboldad1

The Outlaw said:


> There were a couple of ECNL clubs in NorCal that picked the DA bone clean on June 6.  Just made phone calls and offered spots to the player of their choice.  To my knowledge, never had tryouts.  I've heard, 2nd hand, that several teams never had a tryout.  Returnees were guaranteed spots, even 2nd team players that were moved up, and the "tryout" just never happened.  I feel sorry for the girls outside the circle-of-trust that didn't know the game and never got an opportunity.  Signed up for tryouts a month ago and got a "thanks but we're full so you get no shot" e-mail.  Bullshit.


So the top level girls got added and the others did not....  What's the issue? Do you not think coaches want the best players, that there is a conspiracy?  How can you have tryout during a lockdown...... Should clubs have waited until August.... missed out on the top players and then told the girls they knew weren't good enough, "sorry, you got no shot".... ?


----------



## futboldad1

timbuck said:


> My prediction for rosters this fall (if we have a season).
> ECNL teams will have rosters of 20-22 players.  All other 11v11 teams will have between 12 and 14 players.


Hoping my DDs roster is not 20-22, it would make for a lot of unrest among the kids and families with only 18 allowed on game day roster.....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

futboldad1 said:


> So the top level girls got added and the others did not....  What's the issue? Do you not think coaches want the best players, that there is a conspiracy?  How can you have tryout during a lockdown...... Should clubs have waited until August.... missed out on the top players and then told the girls they knew weren't good enough, "sorry, you got no shot".... ?


The issue is that team advertised tryouts, cherry picked the players they wanted and cancelled tryouts.  It's not the cherry picking that bothered me... everyone had the same level playing field for that.  The problem is that girls who weren't savvy to it were declined an opportunity to tryout at all.  

If you advertise tryouts during a lockdown, and you have people sign up during a lockdown, have the tryouts during a lockdown.  Nobody would have missed out on anything if everyone was held to the same standard.


----------



## timbuck

futboldad1 said:


> Hoping my DDs roster is not 20-22, it would make for a lot of unrest among the kids and families with only 18 allowed on game day roster.....


Maybe they'll have 22 on the roster and 15 on the ECRL roster and bounce players back and forth.  But I've heard of several clubs having more than 18 players listed on their ECNL roster.  (Slammers and Blues to name a few)


----------



## timbuck

Ellejustus said:


> Coach Buck, what's the % we play fall ball?  I say 50/50 and it's sliding down.


Practices are starting back with protocols this week.  The next 2 weeks will be very interesting.


----------



## jpeter

timbuck said:


> Maybe they'll have 22 on the roster and 15 on the ECRL roster and bounce players back and forth.  But I've heard of several clubs having more than 18 players listed on their ECNL roster.  (Slammers and Blues to name a few)


All usclub and the roster limits are like 22-26 per team depending on which league but only 18 game day mostly so can move players to some degree.

What I've seen done in the past in USclub club teams will have  players listed on one primary roster but have say 3-4 different teams (ECNL(x2), RL, NPL).  There is space left open on the primary rostered teams say max of 18 so 4 to 6 players can be moved in/out for example per week. One or more of other teams has lower roster numbers so they have more open spots and the shuffle happens, can only be on one roster at a time but can move among them per week.  Some will not move and others will hop around.

Depends on the club some have more fixed rosters and not much of any movement unless injuries come up.


----------



## jpeter

jpeter said:


> All usclub and the roster limits are like 22-26 per team depending on which league but only 18 game day mostly so can move players to some degree.
> 
> What I've seen done in the past in USclub club teams will have  players listed on one primary roster but have say 3-4 different teams (ECNL(x2), RL, NPL).  There is space left open on the primary rostered teams say max of 18 so 4 to 6 players can be moved in/out for example per week. One or more of other teams has lower roster numbers so they have more open spots and the shuffle happens, can only be on one roster at a time but can move among them per week.  Some will not move and others will hop around.
> 
> Depends on the club some have more fixed rosters and not much of any movement unless injuries come up.


Oh yeah forgot to mention can only be on one roster at a time per league ( thanks for the PM) but could dual roster players among leagues so could be on the ECNL, RL, and NPL team rosters all at the same time without having to move players around on the rosters weekly that can be a hassle.


----------



## ginga

jpeter said:


> Our oldest daughter played ECNL in HS and loved it.
> 
> Son hadn't seen it as some thing he's interested in but tells me his phone has been blowing up all week about inquiry mostly from coaches he really not familiar with.  My advice to him is to at least acknowledge that you received there messages even if you not interested.   Guess the reshuffle will be going down in the next month to two.


hahaha funniest thing I’ve read so far. You’re son’s phone???? You’re either a liar or delusional.


----------



## youthsportsugh

The Outlaw said:


> It is correct.  Not sure what happened to all those Quakes players.  Again, many were driving up to 2 hours 1 way for practice.  Do you continue doing that now?


I would say in the 04 and 06 age groups they would as both of those groups were getting results as far as the DA competition was. In the GA there might not be the same level in NorCAL, but they will still play NPL against all of the ECNL teams so I would assume those that were getting minutes would continue to do so with FC Bay Area.


----------



## youthsportsugh

futboldad1 said:


> Hoping my DDs roster is not 20-22, it would make for a lot of unrest among the kids and families with only 18 allowed on game day roster.....


I would assume 20-22 would be a good number -- good for solid numbers at every practice, good in case of injuries, good for campus visits, flexibility between ECNL/ECRL and NPL games on same days/weekends


----------



## jpeter

ginga said:


> hahaha funniest thing I’ve read so far. You’re son’s phone???? You’re either a liar or delusional.


Ok whatever but son Is a HS senior so he corresponds directly,   I dont helicopter will him and never did.   I haven't electronically corresponded,  texted, or email any coach or propect since he was in middle school but carry on laughing at yourself. If you want to call people names go back to whatever rock your hiding under.


----------



## ginga

jpeter said:


> Ok whatever but son Is a HS senior so he corresponds directly,   I dont helicopter will him and never did.   I haven't electronically corresponded,  texted, or email any coach or propect since he was in middle school but carry on laughing at yourself. If you want to call people names go back to whatever rock your hiding under.


Ya sure. The more you talk the less I believe you. For someone who is so uninvolved in your son’s soccer life you’re sure involved on this soccer forum    Doubtful an adult soccer coach would initiate contact with a minor.


----------



## Kicker4Life

ginga said:


> Ya sure. The more you talk the less I believe you. For someone who is so uninvolved in your son’s soccer life you’re sure involved on this soccer forum    Doubtful an adult soccer coach would initiate contact with a minor.


not taking sides, just sharing experiences.   But my DD has been contacted directly by a few Coaches prior to the new NCAA rules.  However they always went thru our Coach (who contacted us for permission) first.


----------



## jpeter

ginga said:


> Ya sure. The more you talk the less I believe you. For someone who is so uninvolved in your son’s soccer life you’re sure involved on this soccer forum    Doubtful an adult soccer coach would initiate contact with a minor.


You must be new to soccer, the forum or something?

The more you post the more it's obviously you don't know but dont let ignorance stop you from making judgments and calling people names.

What you do is your business I don't care but don't come here and tell me I'm this or that because  your what to assume some things you know nothing about.


----------



## lafalafa

Kicker4Life said:


> not taking sides, just sharing experiences.   But my DD has been contacted directly by a few Coaches prior to the new NCAA rules.  However they always went thru our Coach (who contacted us for permission) first.


For college coaches best to have as little parent involvement as possible.
https://rlopezcoaching.com/coachs-insight/parents-should-not-contact-college-coaches/

For club obviously for the youngers the parents are the main conduit.

Olders kind of a mixed bag but normally a good practice and habit is to have the players do all the talking with the coaching staff.   Parents talk to the managers about the other stuff.   

Besides some pleasant short conversation, thanks and whatnot I had very little discussion about my player with the coaches in the olders group.  At some point when they played so many years almost every one local knows each other and the kids share info or talk to a coach about their friends or players they would like them to consider.


----------



## ginga

Kicker4Life said:


> not taking sides, just sharing experiences.   But my DD has been contacted directly by a few Coaches prior to the new NCAA rules.  However they always went thru our Coach (who contacted us for permission) first.


Exactly, with your permission.  You knew about it. Not out of the blue direct contact.

So unbelievable that a kids phone is blowing up with calls from coaches he doesn’t know. Just pointing out BS. 

Lafalafa, agreed, sad.


----------



## Kicker4Life

ginga said:


> Exactly, with your permission.  You knew about it. Not out of the blue direct contact.
> 
> So unbelievable that a kids phone is blowing up with calls from coaches he doesn’t know. Just pointing out BS.
> 
> Lafalafa, agreed, sad.


Wait.....you agree with what Lafalafa said, “For college coaches best to have as little parent involvement as possible.”  But think it’s “unbelievable that a kids phone is blowing up with calls from coaches he doesn’t know”

whether it’s BS or not, your stance is tough to follow.


----------



## jpeter

ginga said:


> Exactly, with your permission.  You knew about it. Not out of the blue direct contact.
> 
> So unbelievable that a kids phone is blowing up with calls from coaches he doesn’t know. Just pointing out BS.
> 
> Lafalafa, agreed, sad.


Your pointing out your complete lack of awareness or understanding to how message boards work and how kids interact with one another.

Since I like charity cases I will indulging on this one.   Blowing up does not mean what your foaming at the mouth about...nor did I say  coaches where calling my player out of the blue, making your own story up as you go.

kids message each other a lot, and my players been in the mix with his various groups & friends taking about this or that, soccer teams are a hotter topic this week. A few coaches contacted him via text referrals, that's it and your going crazy about nothing.


----------



## ginga

jpeter said:


> Your pointing out your complete lack of awareness or understanding to how message boards work and how kids interact with one another.
> 
> Since I like charity cases I will indulging on this one.   Blowing up does not mean what your foaming at the mouth about...nor did I say  coaches where calling my player out of the blue, making your own story up as you go.
> 
> kids message each other a lot, and my players been in the mix with his various groups & friends taking about this or that, soccer teams are a hotter topic this week. A few coaches contacted him via text referrals, that's it and your going crazy about nothing.


I was referring to lafalafa’s sad emoji on my post.  

So your son’s phone blowing up mostly from coaches he’s so so familiar with means what you just tried to back track to.  My bad.  Still don’t believe you. Coaches don’t contact minors directly initially.  if they do they might not have a job for too much longer.


----------



## ginga

lafalafa said:


> For college coaches best to have as little parent involvement as possible.
> https://rlopezcoaching.com/coachs-insight/parents-should-not-contact-college-coaches/
> 
> For club obviously for the youngers the parents are the main conduit.
> 
> Olders kind of a mixed bag but normally a good practice and habit is to have the players do all the talking with the coaching staff.   Parents talk to the managers about the other stuff.
> 
> Besides some pleasant short conversation, thanks and whatnot I had very little discussion about my player with the coaches in the olders group.  At some point when they played so many years almost every one local knows each other and the kids share info or talk to a coach about their friends or players they would like them to consider.


Wait!!!  Wait a minute!   I just read this and jpeter’s last post.  You and him must be friends or something lol


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> Wait.....you agree with what Lafalafa said, “For college coaches best to have as little parent involvement as possible.”  But think it’s “unbelievable that a kids phone is blowing up with calls from coaches he doesn’t know”
> 
> whether it’s BS or not, your stance is tough to follow.


I know someone whose dd committed today as a 2022.  Gongrats old friend and all the hard work has paid off.  Nursing program and D1 soccer.  What's not to like about that....  Waited for the right school, right coach and right deal and off to to the races she goes.  Still wants to win ECNL championship to add to her hardware......  I'm so pumped for the season to start.


----------



## jpeter

Ellejustus said:


> I know someone whose dd committed today as a 2022.  Gongrats old friend and all the hard work has paid off.  Nursing program and D1 soccer.  What's not to like about that....  Waited for the right school, right coach and right deal and off to to the races she goes.  Still wants to win ECNL championship to add to her hardware......  I'm so pumped for the season to start.


Nice graduations to them. 

Niece just graduated from nursing program this past month,  was a bit touch & go to finish the clinical parts since they had to fight and petition to get back into facilities.  
Cardiac Intensive Care Unit (CCU) is tough.  Nurses are held to such a high standard they deserve the recognition and pay.  Wish other professional where held to those standards sometimes but that's for another topic.


----------



## Sandypk

ginga said:


> Exactly, with your permission.  You knew about it. Not out of the blue direct contact.
> 
> So unbelievable that a kids phone is blowing up with calls from coaches he doesn’t know. Just pointing out BS.
> 
> Lafalafa, agreed, sad.


My dd gets emails from coaches directly and then they set up a time to talk.  I have never had a conversation with any of the coaches.  She had a coach call her cell yesterday at 12.  They talked for about 20 minutes.


----------



## jpeter

ginga said:


> I was referring to lafalafa’s sad emoji on my post.
> 
> So your son’s phone blowing up mostly from coaches he’s so so familiar with means what you just tried to back track to.  My bad.  Still don’t believe you. Coaches don’t contact minors directly initially.  if they do they might not have a job for too much longer.


Give it up you have no idea what your talking about.  If you want to dissect people's post get another hobby. No body back tracked anything and coaches can text anybody they want after June 15 after sophomore year or September 1 of their junior year of high school and guess what there minors.

Are you always a fool or do you just play one on messages boards?


----------



## ginga

jpeter said:


> Give it up you have no idea what your talking about.  If you want to dissect people's post get another hobby. No body back tracked anything and coaches can text anybody they want after June 15 after sophomore year or September 1 of their junior year of high school and guess what there minors.
> 
> Are you always a fool or do you just play one on messages boards?


Esta buen jpeter. No te agüites. Carry on with your falsehoods.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Practices started up


ginga said:


> Coaches don’t contact minors directly initially.


Having a hard time following this discussion, but this one point caught my eye. My oldest is a 2007. Going into 8th grade. She has club coaches and various trainers follow her instagram and comment on her soccer posts.  It’s all a recruiting tool. If a coach wants a player they will seek the kid out, either through the parent or directly to the player.


----------



## WuTang

futboldad1 said:


> Hoping my DDs roster is not 20-22, it would make for a lot of unrest among the kids and families with only 18 allowed on game day roster.....


My daughters ecnl team has 20 rostered but two are regional players who will only play if a couple of the 18 cannot play because of high school stuff or injuries.


----------



## Ellejustus

Surf Zombie said:


> Practices started up
> 
> 
> Having a hard time following this discussion, but this one point caught my eye. My oldest is a 2007. Going into 8th grade. She has club coaches and various trainers follow her instagram and comment on her soccer posts.  It’s all a recruiting tool. If a coach wants a player they will seek the kid out, either through the parent or directly to the player.


True dat.  When my dd was in 8th grade, we were asked on numerous occasions to send emails so coaches could call her but we said no.  Fast forward to June 15th this year.  My dd is not the greatest of all time like I thought.....lol!  I wasn;t expecting ((dreaming? Hell yes!! )) the coaches to hunt down my cell number to get permission from papa to speak to the Rocket. 
With Surf Cup coming up soon, she plans to send her emails after Independence Day and encourage them to watch her play or if they cant make it, she can send them the whole game videos.  The best thing about me not letting my goat send emails as 8th grader was this.  She only wanted to play by the beach in Cali and wanted to go to big time football games.  Today, she is open to going to college anywhere in the Union and that makes her choices open up a lot more.  Maybe send 20 emails and then later narrow it down to three.  Go on official visits and then make a decision when the timing is right.  I'm hearing some really good news with interest for the 2022s.  I know this age has gone through a lot.  Go 2022s!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Surf Zombie said:


> Practices started up
> 
> 
> Having a hard time following this discussion, but this one point caught my eye. My oldest is a 2007. Going into 8th grade. She has club coaches and various trainers follow her instagram and comment on her soccer posts.  It’s all a recruiting tool. If a coach wants a player they will seek the kid out, either through the parent or directly to the player.


Are you comfortable with that?  I'd say it's borderline inappropriate.


----------



## Surf Zombie

The Outlaw said:


> Are you comfortable with that?  I'd say it's borderline inappropriate.


My kid is far from a super star. Probably in the 4-6 range on her own ECNL team. I know it gets even worse with the top players. 

Mine posts videos she makes juggling, shooting, stuff like that, along with some game footage. Most of her teammates do it as well. I’m fine with the “nice job” posts, stuff like that.  On the few occasions there has been direct contact about joining a training session (either electronically or in person after a game) she brings that straight to me and I communicate with the coach/trainer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Surf Zombie said:


> My kid is far from a super star. Probably in the 4-6 range on her own ECNL team. I know it gets even worse with the top players.
> 
> Mine posts videos she makes juggling, shooting, stuff like that, along with some game footage. Most of her teammates do it as well. I’m fine with the “nice job” posts, stuff like that.  On the few occasions there has been direct contact about joining a training session (either electronically or in person after a game) she brings that straight to me and I communicate with the coach/trainer.


I'm sure you're on top of all that... good to hear.  Maybe I'm just over protective.  I just wonder how coaches have time to monitor social media accounts of prospective players.  We all keep hearing how busy they are, you know?


----------



## Surf Zombie

The Outlaw said:


> I'm sure you're on top of all that... good to hear.  Maybe I'm just over protective.  I just wonder how coaches have time to monitor social media accounts of prospective players.  We all keep hearing how busy they are, you know?


Right? These Zoom sessions were so time consuming.

Both my 2007 daughter & 2009 son (at different clubs) have been back to practice for about 3 weeks now.  So far, so good. Both really excited to be back out there, even in the heat.


----------



## jpeter

The Outlaw said:


> I'm sure you're on top of all that... good to hear.  Maybe I'm just over protective.  I just wonder how coaches have time to monitor social media accounts of prospective players.  We all keep hearing how busy they are, you know?


Coaches what to know about perspective players beyond soccer what their characters are, outside activities, school, reputation,etc so how do they do that nowadays?  well they look at all your social media that's for sure. There are privacy settings that can be used to minimize the risk. Beyond that they will also talk to other coaches not your own only about you as a player or person.

This is first hand experience we found out during the process, some do better at social media or representing themselfs or interacting when they get the opportunity for more direct contact.  No one size fits all but social media is being actively looked at by coaching staffs.


----------



## Kicker4Life

The Outlaw said:


> I just wonder how coaches have time to monitor social media accounts of prospective players.  We all keep hearing how busy they are, you know?


They have staff members who monitor/maintain the Social Media of their program and monitor prospects.  
I know of a player who had their offer rescinded for a particular post that “was not inline with the standards of....”.


----------



## Ellejustus

The Outlaw said:


> I'm sure you're on top of all that... good to hear. * Maybe I'm just over protective*.  I just wonder how coaches have time to monitor social media accounts of prospective players.  We all keep hearing how busy they are, you know?


You think?


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> They have staff members who monitor/maintain the Social Media of their program and monitor prospects.
> I know of a player who had their offer rescinded for a particular post that “was not inline with the standards of....”.


100% right.  Scary having freaking adults follower minors around and what they post.  Plus, the old Docs had snitches on teams and use that against a 13 year old so watch out for all that stuff too.  Look, a kid needs to be a kid.  Social media is insane.  I had a friend lose his job a year ago because of this and that and post he wrote.  He sued and settled.  I also heard this scary story.  I perfect Karen showed up to college campus and the true Karen came with her.  Well, Karen quit and partied instead after summer workouts as Fr.  She did get into her dream school and all is good.  Many ways to play the "perfect Karen" roll.  I say be your self and find a coach that is comfortable with the real you because the real you will be there all alone without mommy or daddy to run across the field wondering why dd didnt play.  Yikes!!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Moral of the story......Keep your personal account private, Don’t post stupid stuff or pictures of you drunk with friends at a party. ESPECIALLY if you’re following and being followed by Athletic programs.


----------



## Surf Zombie

Kicker4Life said:


> Moral of the story......Keep your personal account private, Don’t post stupid stuff or pictures of you drunk with friends at a party. ESPECIALLY if you’re following and being followed by Athletic programs.


Even more so in the real world. No employer wants to see political tirades or worse all over a prospective employee’s social media accounts. Can’t for the life of me figure out why people can’t grasp that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

jpeter said:


> Coaches what to know about perspective players beyond soccer what their characters are, outside activities, school, reputation,etc so how do they do that nowadays?  well they look at all your social media that's for sure. There are privacy settings that can be used to minimize the risk. Beyond that they will also talk to other coaches not your own only about you as a player or person.
> 
> This is first hand experience we found out during the process, some do better at social media or representing themselfs or interacting when they get the opportunity for more direct contact.  No one size fits all but social media is being actively looked at by coaching staffs.


I understand all of that but his kid is an '07.  She's 5 years away.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

Ellejustus said:


> You think?


Hey, dummy, your kid isn't 12... his is.


----------



## jpeter

The Outlaw said:


> I understand all of that but his kid is an '07.  She's 5 years away.  That's ridiculous.


Might be for middle schoolers but ECNL has a big focus regarding college so that's how things are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

jpeter said:


> Might be for middle schoolers but ECNL has a big focus regarding college so that's how things are.


Yes but that's not my point.  I understand monitoring a kid's social media... when they're 15 or 16... not 12.


----------



## jpeter

The Outlaw said:


> Yes but that's not my point.  I understand monitoring a kid's social media... when they're 15 or 16... not 12.


Of course but colleges check when they have interest in sophomores and beyond. 

12 nah they don't have the time or much interest until you get into high school, not so much of monitoring but more of a social media review only if there interested in a certain player.


----------

